# Devalue dissapointment



## Goldfynche (Jun 8, 2016)

My current camera, a Nikon D200 with a Nikkor 18-200mm lens cost me a hefty £1400+ not too many years ago. and that doesn't include various addons I've bought since. I was not happy to see an identical one for sale in a 2nd hand shop recently for just £200! I guess I will be keeping this one til the end. My daughter who has a D300 says she still wants it eventually.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm always stunned with how much the value of items drops over time.  My DSLR, a Canon EOS 30D cost over $1,000 when I bought it in 2006.  Still a decent camera, but now probably not worth more than $150 for the body and kit lens.  A few years ago I got a nice Panasonic compact digital.  Takes great pictures.  Spent close to $500 for it at the time.  Recently tried to sell it on one of these online apps and only got an offer of $80.  I hung on to it.


----------

